# Explain this pic



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

My brother sent me the attached pic. In the last couple of days, some animal is piling up pine cones at the base of a few trees in his yard. Probably a squirrel, however







, I have never seen this done before. Guess somebody is getting ready for a tough winter. Comments?


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Sasquatch marking his territory. It's pretty common mating behavior this time of year although not normally seen this far south. 

Has he tried tree knocking or howling at night? If he sounds bigger and bladder, the 'squatch will move on to a new area.

(lol)


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I wish I could get the squirrels to pile all the cones from my spruce trees. Pain to clean up!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Does he have a 9 year old?


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the same thing happening in the pines behind the house, piles of pine cones stacked at the base of the trees. not too sure if it's squirrels or not. the dogs find it's droppings around the tree and they like to roll in it. piles seem to be on the large size for tree rats. if you find out what it is, post your findings, maybe I just have big pine cone eating squirrels in my woods!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Riva said:


> My brother sent me the attached pic. In the last couple of days, some animal is piling up pine cones at the base of a few trees in his yard. Probably a squirrel, however
> View attachment 189419
> , I have never seen this done before. Guess somebody is getting ready for a tough winter. Comments?


I found this online - probably a red squirrel:

In the fall, the red squirrel cuts green pine cones from trees and stores them in the ground. It also stores nuts and seeds in piles or "middens" under logs, at the base of trees, and underground. It doesn't always find or eat all of the seeds and nuts it has stored. Because of this, the red squirrel fills an important niche in spreading seeds in the forest.


----------



## 20 Pounder (Jan 4, 2005)

Riva said:


> My brother sent me the attached pic. In the last couple of days, some animal is piling up pine cones at the base of a few trees in his yard. Probably a squirrel, however
> View attachment 189419
> , I have never seen this done before. Guess somebody is getting ready for a tough winter. Comments?


It is definitely a red squirrel. I've been watching one do this exact same thing in my back yard for the past couple of weeks. He runs back and forth all day long picking up pine cones and placing them at the base of the tree. Too bad he doesn't do the same thing with my beagle's land mines.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

check the property for a hippie commune!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Take my grand daughter fishing and she will find every piece of lost tackle within 200 yards and pile it up. No more buying hooks and sinkers.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Squirrels. They go to the tops of the trees and cut them off one by one and they pile at the bottom. I've seen them doing it over and over. It's annoying. Sometimes they'll do it all day long.


----------

